# External audiocard for Macbook pro 13



## slacker0001 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi guys !

I´ve searched for a while for a external card for my 2010 Mbp 13" running osx snow leopard with the combined audio in/out port, that i guess won´t handle full duplex measurement with REW with any breakout-cables ?

Would be very thankful if i could get any pointers for working cards/confingurations.


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

slacker0001,

I have a reccomendation in the $100 price range. Look at the Cakewalk UA-1G USB interface. It works in Windows XP-Vista-7, and Mac OS X v10.3.9 or later . I've used it with TrueRTA, REW, Praxis, Sonar, Garage Band, back and forth with PC and Mac. It does 24 or 16 bit / 32 44.1 48 or 96kHz (full duplex on 44.1 or 48kHz only). It's got optical S/PDIF I/O. It's only downside is it doesn't have an XLR input with phantom power. If you use REW with a Linkwitz modified WM-61A into the Mic input, it's far and away better than my on-board audio on my Toshiba laptop, Acer laptop, or A8N-E motherboard.

I got mine for $20 at Musicians' Friend as an 'as is' purchase. The squawk was that it only operated a short time. On the PC, you have to make sure and set the USB Root Hubs to NOT 'turn off the port to save power' in the Power Management tab. I haven't had a problem with MACs.

It also makes a great quickie recording interface that doesn't need a wall wart.

http://www.cakewalk.com/products/hardware/default.aspx?Prod=UA-1G

torceador


----------



## slacker0001 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion!
Nice to add one working unit to the list.

Phantompowered xlr input would be nice since i have the behringer mic and ub502 mixer, but going the Panasonic capsule route should be a lighter kit to be carrying around.

:T


----------



## slacker0001 (Oct 5, 2010)

Has anybody tried or had any issues using Apogee One, with macbook pro and REW?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I had been wondering about a few cheap USB audio card options as well. I'm not Mac specific, I can use either, so I hope I'm not stepping on your toes, Slacker, but I didn't want to start another similar thread. I have found a few units on ebay that seem to meet the criteria, but I wanted to be fairly sure before I pull the trigger. Any input from someone who knows more about what they're doing here?

1) Link 1 here

2) Link 2 here

3) Link 3 here

4) Link 4 here

They all look pretty similar, seem to have a dedicated Line In, and Front Out. Number 1) is the only one to mention full duplex capability. Any thoughts?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

All modern soundcards with both input and output are full duplex. The cards you linked all seem to be 5.1/6.1/7.1 multichannel devices, for REW use you only need stereo, line level analog inputs and outputs so even simpler cards would do the job.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks John, that's exactly what I needed to hear! Now I just need to put in an order for some Monoprice adapters and I should be up and running in a couple weeks. In my old house I did a manual calibration, but I figure it's time to take it up a notch and try REW.

_Edit:_ I just want to make sure I'm getting the right cables and adapters for this setup. I have attached an excel setup diagram based on what I have taken from the guide so far. I did not include the loopback in this version, and am running through my AVR instead of directly to the BFD. The end goal of this project is just to equalize and balance the subs, will I need to make changes? Is a single 3.5mm from the SPL meter to the sound card input acceptable? Should I include the loopback with an additional splitter for better results?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Owen,

The connection scheme in your diagram is perfect. Get it all hooked up and you're good to go. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Wayne. Sorry it took me a while to get back here. I found out on Wednesday that my position at work had become redundant and that I was being downsized. It looks like all audio purchasing is on hold. I did order the sound card before I found out though, so if I can scrounge up the right cables I'll spend some of my new free time on a setup and post results.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Owen Bartley said:


> Thanks Wayne. Sorry it took me a while to get back here. I found out on Wednesday that my position at work had become redundant and that I was being downsized. It looks like all audio purchasing is on hold. I did order the sound card before I found out though, so if I can scrounge up the right cables I'll spend some of my new free time on a setup and post results.


tough break on work. I got downsized in February. But do enjoy the breather and use the time between interviews to try it out. Good luck on finding the next job. :T


----------

